# Spainish Health Entitlment



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Jo,

It's on here somewhere. I've read it. Now I want to read it again, can I find it ? Can I bu***ry. 

Health Service entitlement for when we come over. Especially our age, is it, 60 or 65 for free (as in UK) treatment and meds.

We both take cheapish generic meds, BP, analgesics and the like. So even if we have to buy it shouldn't break the bank. My concern is as we arn't getting any younger, emergency treatment may be required.

Until as and when the NHS put sunshine on prescription. It looks like we will have to come on down. 
thanks,

Derek

Ps. I haven't posted for a while, but I do dip in fairly regularly


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Derek H said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> It's on here somewhere. I've read it. Now I want to read it again, can I find it ? Can I bu***ry.
> 
> ...


do you get a UK pension?

if yes, then you will be entitled to full health care over here, on the same footing as a spanish pensioner



> Retired and living in Spain
> 
> We know that many British residents are here enjoying their retirement. Due to an EEA-wide agreement, if you’re in receipt of a UK State Pension, long-term Incapacity Benefit or Bereavement Benefit, you’re covered for state-run health care in Spain. You need to register for this by applying for an S1 form (previously E121) from the International Pension Centre (IPC). Dependents can also obtain their own S1 directly from the International Pension Centre to then validate with the Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social (INSS).


from Healthcare


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Thankyou. I knew if I couldn't find the answer, soneone would. 

Next question. How do I make 96 weeks go everso quickly ? 
Counting ? Moi ?

Cheers, 
Derek


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Derek H said:


> Thankyou. I knew if I couldn't find the answer, soneone would.
> 
> Next question. How do I make 96 weeks go everso quickly ?
> Counting ? Moi ?
> ...


Understand that completely, we're a bit closer than you. Started seriously counting down at 103 weeks and now it's 63 weeks *tomorrow*!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Thankyou. I knew if I couldn't find the answer, soneone would.
> 
> Next question. How do I make 96 weeks go everso quickly ?
> Counting ? Moi ?
> ...


Bear in mind that if you want to come, & can afford to come, before retirement then you are entitled to healthcare for a maximum of 30 months based on your National insurance contribuitions. form E106 , now called S1 is required. 

The precise duration of the E106/S1 will also depend on when you vacate the UK, and few would get the full 2.5 year cover. Those with a full contribution record up to the point of their departure, and vacating the country mid way through the year, would normally be the only ones entitled to 2.5 years. The entitlement always runs from January to January, ie January 2011 to January 2013. 

To assess your entitlement the UK authorities will examine your contribution record over the three full tax years prior to your departure. That is to say, if you were leaving the UK in 2011, the authorities would look at your contribution record for the three years ending 2010. You need to have paid sufficient national insurance contributions over this period to obtain full entitlement.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Boss has said we are reverting to plan 17, paragraph c (iv) sub text 115a.

I think that is, buying smaller in UK, and spending some of January, all Feb and March in Canaries.

Could be wrong, I usually am. 

Could change (again). I'll not hold my breath.

Thanks one and all for your help.

Stevesaintly. You can go off people, you know. 
I wish you all the best.

Derek


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Boss has said we are reverting to plan 17, paragraph c (iv) sub text 115a.
> 
> I think that is, buying smaller in UK, and spending some of January, all Feb and March in Canaries.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan. We can tell you are fully in charge of your destiny!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Health care entitlement*



gus-lopez said:


> Bear in mind that if you want to come, & can afford to come, before retirement then you are entitled to healthcare for a maximum of 30 months based on your National insurance contribuitions. form E106 , now called S1 is required.
> 
> The precise duration of the E106/S1 will also depend on when you vacate the UK, and few would get the full 2.5 year cover. Those with a full contribution record up to the point of their departure, and vacating the country mid way through the year, would normally be the only ones entitled to 2.5 years. The entitlement always runs from January to January, ie January 2011 to January 2013.
> 
> To assess your entitlement the UK authorities will examine your contribution record over the three full tax years prior to your departure. That is to say, if you were leaving the UK in 2011, the authorities would look at your contribution record for the three years ending 2010. You need to have paid sufficient national insurance contributions over this period to obtain full entitlement.



Your such a mine of information Gus bless you !!x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Boss has said we are reverting to plan 17, paragraph c (iv) sub text 115a.
> 
> *I think that is, buying smaller in UK, and spending some of January, all Feb and March in Canaries.
> *
> Derek



I used to do that when we had property in the U.K.

I used to leave when I had raked the last of the fallen leaves from the garden, and return when the lawns needed mowing in the Spring, usually mid November to mid April. Good place to be in winter, Las Islas Canarias

However the property in the U.K. became somewhat of burden, so we flogged it, and are here all year round. If family want to see us, they have our address:tongue1:

Hepa


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sounds like a good plan. We can tell you are fully in charge of your destiny!


Funnily enough, the Boss said something similar. 

As long as she lets me.:confused2:


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I used to do that when we had property in the U.K.
> 
> I used to leave when I had raked the last of the fallen leaves from the garden, and return when the lawns needed mowing in the Spring, usually mid November to mid April. Good place to be in winter, Las Islas Canarias
> 
> ...


This is my, not so secret, plan Bob.

Let's keep it just between me and you, ok ?

My other plan is still, to help you out number the Norwegians 

Derek


----------

